# For eight hours he was loved.



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

There is a client at the hospital I work at. She breeds dachshunds,and my heart breed- dobermans. The only time we ever see any of her dogs is when she wants health certificates so she can ship them. She constantly brings emaciated, flea ridden puppies covered in diarrhea then acts surprised when the doctor won't sign the certificate.

Well, today she brought in a 2 day old dobe pup. The little guy only weighed 6 ounces and was so cold the thermometer couldn't read. I really don't know why she brought him in- she declined every treatment offered. I left the room a few times just to get away. One time the Dr came out and I jokingly said I was going to steal the pup. She asked if I would take it if she surrendered it and I said yes. She went in at talked to the woman. At first she declined, but once she realized she wouldn't have to pay anything if she signed him over she agreed. Then she kept going on and on about what great lines she had and what a valuable pup I was getting. His great, great grand sire or something was a champion. And health testing? Well the dams mother tested negative for von willebrands. She seemed so proud of that. The last thing she said to me as I walked away with the pup whose gender she didn't even know was to make sure to dock the tail on day 3.

We tried out hardest. Once we got him warmed up he nursed from a bottle on his own. He started to get a little stronger. He had me and all of my co workers to dote on him. I knew his chances were slim, but I hoped he would pull through. Around 6 pm I went to check on him and he was dying. He took his final breaths in my hand. I didn't think I would take it so hard, I only had him for eight hours. I still feel broken hearted. He was a beautiful little soul- I wish he'd had the chance to grow up.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How devastating, I wish people like her would rot in hell! I can't imagine how it must make you feel to hold and love him for just a little while then have to let him go. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

That is so sad. I had tears in my eyes reading this. Is there nothing you can do legally to stop this woman. It sounds like she is not taking proper care of her animals and since she is selling the pups that law enforcement could be called to check out the conditions.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm glad he had you to care for him.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Saw you posted this on the other forum... it's so depressing and sad... I feel bad for the pup.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Terribly sad... at least he was loved while you had him...


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

How sad but thank you so much for loving him.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Why is she allowed to breed puppies! How sad. I am so happy to read how you cared for this little guy in his final hours. You showed him that yes their are KIND and CAREING people out there. That is what he remembers. Your warmth and your giving ways. May this woman who is breeding these poor pups be sent away to Siberia for the rest of her days with nothing but the clothes she wears in the summer on her back.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor little angel...at least you tried with him and gave him a shot unlike that piece of trash breeder who didn't give a damn. Any way you can report her for abuse?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had a pom and a husky take it's final breaths in my arms. It is soooooo hard. Glad you were able to love him!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Tears are just pouring down my face.

I'm going to go hug my dog now....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How devastating, and what a disappointment. 
It's terrible that people like that breed their dogs, when clearly they don't have a true love for them, let alone the dedication to do right by them, it just makes me sick. 
At least that little pup had you, even if it was for a short time, and left this world loved. 
Healing vibes sending your way.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. It helps to be able to vent amongst people who understand.

The hospital has filed complaints against this woman before. Nothing ever comes of it. Anyone in the County with more than 3 dogs has to have a kennel license. Unfortunately, the only thing Animal Control really cares about is collecting the fees. They don't enforce anything.

I have to say one of the worst parts about my job is not being able to give trash like this a piece of my mind.

Treasure was buried in my yard under a beautiful plant. Doing that for him made me feel better.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The poor pup. He is in a lot better place now, at least he's away from that hell hole. Its such a shame he didn't pull through though, but thanks to you the last few hours were the happiest of his little life. It just makes me wonder what happens to people to make them have such a hard, callous heart like that woman, how could she not have some form of compassion for a sick, helpless little puppy?


----------

